

Ringling Bros. elephant acts will be phased out by 2018 - remotorboater
http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/ap-exclusive-ringling-bros-eliminating-elephant-acts-29406069

======
rayiner
In other news, man commits to phasing out beating his wife by 2018.

